# Officer Down: Michael Larsen - [Pembroke, Georgia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/11/2006
*Car crash kills Ga. deputy*

*Officer Down: Michael Larsen* - [Pembroke, Georgia]









*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 
*Additional Info:* Deputy Michael Larsen is survived by his wife and three children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Larsen was killed in an automobile accident caused by a drunk driver. *Date of Incident:* December 10, 2006

*Car crash kills Ga. deputy*
By Allison Bennett Dyche
SavannahNow.com
Sgt. Michael Larson of the Bryan County Sheriff's Department was killed late Sunday night when his patrol car struck an unoccupied car near the intersection of Ga. 204 and U.S. 280 in northern Bryan County.
Larson was responding to a call to back up another officer at the time of the collision.
Authorities said there had been an unreported single-vehicle accident earlier that resulted in a vehicle being left in an oncoming traffic lane. Larson's patrol car sideswiped the unoccupied vehicle, sending his car into the tree line beside the road. He was fatally injured in the impact. ...

*Full Story: Car crash kills Ga. deputy*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

R.I.P bro


----------

